# Gouramis eating algae??



## alwaysaBettaLover

So a couple days ago I got 3 male Gouramis and an algae eater for my 5 gallon with my male betta. Now before you go on to tell me that just about everything in that sentence was wrong, I'd like to say that this is my first time having gourami and I really won't learn unless I make mistakes. 

Now, the 3 gourami have no problems with each other what so ever. They have been together in a seperate bucket for about 24 hours and haven't shown even the slightest sight of aggression.

My male betta has in the past, only around other fish been really aggressive. Alone he's actually rather shy, and hides a lot. currently I have him in a cup floating until he learns to behave around the gourami that are now swimming peacefully around his tank.

The fish have already been acclimated, but are swimming around eating pieces of dead plant and algae along the wall.( I have live plants but the lightbulb burnt out and it has been FOREVER but I finally found one) I don't know if this is normal or not, because the algae eater is still "exploring" since he's such a little thing.Also I checked the water temperature and water quality, but my testing strip was all messed up and was my last one.:/ 

But I feel like my male betta flaring at the blue gourami is bringing out the aggressive side of him now. Can someone tell me how to get them all to get along???


----------



## LittleBettaFish

You have all these fish in a 5 gallon tank? Yes, making mistakes are an integral part of the learning process, but you are setting yourself up for failure and condemning your fish to potentially great stress or even physical injury. 

Your tank is overstocked. There is no way of getting around that. Also what kind of algae eater do you have exactly? Most commonly traded species are either unsuitable for a tank of that size, or are schooling fish that should be kept in groups. 

I see you heading for disaster with this tank and would advise moving the gourami out into another tank or taking them back to the store. 

Also, they are probably just picking at detritus. My fish pick at all sorts of things to see if they are edible. Doesn't necessarily mean they are actually consuming it.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

Ok so could I put the betta in a smaller sperate tank? Or would it still be overstocked? Also the stupid tag didn't say what kind of algae eater. Just "algae eater" and he's probably less than half an inch.


----------



## jaysee

Making mistakes is one thing, but setting out to make mistakes is entirely different, which is what it sounds like you are doing. I'm all for testing boundaries and limits, but what you're attempting is neither. Return them.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

I'm just asking for advice.


----------



## jaysee

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> But I feel like my male betta flaring at the blue gourami is bringing out the aggressive side of him now. Can someone tell me how to get them all to get along???


You want to know how to keep them from fighting? Don't keep them together.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

My advice would be to try and return the three gourami and the algae eater if it is possible. 

If by 'blue gourami' you mean a three-spot gourami, their adult size is around 5-6 inches, which is much too big for a 5 gallon tank. Also, I am not sure how aggressive they become as they mature, but I was looking after a pair of gold gourami for a while and they were extremely aggressive with each other. Torn fins were very common. I would be worried that they are going to either harm your betta or each other. 

As for your algae eater, there are a plethora of fish I have seen sold as algae eaters: common/bristlenose plecos, otocinclus, siamese flying fox fish, Chinese algae eaters etc. None of these are suitable for a 5 gallon tank (some may argue in regards to otocinclus but IMO they are not). This is either due to size, activity levels or aggression. 

I am sorry that both my posts in this thread have been so negative, but sadly your stocking is entirely inappropriate for your tank and the only way to remedy it is going to be to remove your new fish.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

So beyond the obvious solution...how can we train them to get along. Please only constructive feedback.


----------



## jaysee

You can't train fish to get along. I really wish I had something else to tell you.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

thank you for your advice. I will try to return them, but I got them from out of town so I don't know if my local pet store will take them, but I will try.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yes, as Jaysee has said fish are highly unpredictable. You cannot 'train' your fish to get along, otherwise I'm sure people with more aggressive species of fish would be all over it.

Not only that, but forcing fish to live in less than ideal conditions or with unsuitable tank mates can cause immense stress. Stress leaves fish vulnerable to disease, as it can compromise the immune system. 

If your LPS is part of a chain it may not take them. However, if it is a family owned business they might be more willing.


----------



## jaysee

Fish stores ARE able to keep fish in those kinds of conditions, but it should NOT be replicated because of the difference in the nature of keeping fish versus selling fish. The fish in stores are kept in a high stress environment, which takes an enormous toll on your stock. Stress is a killer. The fish store turns over their stock though, so the fish are not in the tank very long. Not compared to how long you intend to keep the fish which is years.


In a larger tank you could provide an environment that might allow them all to coexist peacefully enough. In a large enough tank anything is possible. For 3 male gouramis and a betta the smallest I would consider experimenting in is a 55, or better yet a 75 for the extra width, to allow for territories. Each of those fish is going to need a territory 2-3 times bigger than the tank you are keeping them all in.


----------



## Laki

3 blue gouramis?!?! They are among the more aggressive of the dwarf gouramis (and by dwarf, I don't mean the ones labeled as dwarf but they are dwarf compared some of the wild species). There haven't been any obvious signs of aggression yet because they are still in transition mode. I kept 2 blue gourami, barbs and a betta in a 5 gallon when I was a kid and there was nothing but dull colors and all around stress (though, I didn't realise it at the time). They kept dying LONG before their time. 

I don't want to sound like everybody is ganging up here but it's possible the gourami is picking the detritus out of stress. A 5 gallon is big enough for a betta and a snail/shrimp. Not 3 large gouramis and a betta + algae eater. Sorry, there is no other way around it. 

If the store won't take them back/ you cannot get to the store, then you'll have to re-home them via local classifieds. Or you can scope out a doctors office or someone who has a community tank on display that may take them (provided the tank is suitable for gouramis). 

Please help out all the fish involved. Just because you cannot SEE aggression or "problems" it doesn't mean they are not present. I can guarantee they will suffer and die in a 5 gallon. 

Sorry if this doesn't outright answer your question but your question poses a deeper problem.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover

I removed the betta from the tank.( it was never freely swimming in the first place) and also I do not have 3 blue gourami; I have 1 blue, 1 dwarf, and 1 flame. 

But thank you everyone for the advice. I will return them.


----------



## Namialus

I know you were probably excited to see this happen and it would've made for a nice tank but there are way too many problems. 

-No algae-eating will work in a 5 gallon. None. If you want an algae-eater, perhaps a nerite snail would be nice.
-One gourami may be able to fit in a 5 gallon provided care is perfect, but 3 and a betta is impossible. If you want to keep the 3 gouramis, you should get a much much larger tank, only then will they fit. But 3 gouramis in a small tank will fight each other and the betta. 

If you want, I would say to return your algae-eater and the gouramis or find another home for them, and keep the betta in 5 gallon with a snail, if you want something to combat the algae.

(Also, one last thing.. I've heard of pet stores labelling Chinese Algae-Eaters as just "algae-eaters" and the Chinese fish will eventually grow and start hurting your other fish.)

Otherwise, good luck.


----------



## Laki

Thanks, ABL, I know this is not the answers you were looking for but I personally made the same mistake before and I would hate to see you go through with it too. Yes, we all need to learn from our own mistakes but things like this is a disaster waiting to happen. 

Trust me, I LOVE LOVE LOVE gouramis! In fact, they're the only type of fish I want (bettas have to do in the meantime) but I couldn't keep a tank larger than 5 gallons for years so I had to do without. Now that I have my 20 gallon up and running I still cannot get gouramis because my betta is in the tank and that spells death. 

I'm sorry you have to lose your gouramis; dwarves, fires and blues are all gorgeous and I know they probably looked nice together. You are doing them a favor though. Kudos to you on making the right decision


----------



## jaysee

I think many of us, myself included, have done the failed "gourami tank" at one point. I tried keeping the three color morphs of the dwarf gourami together. 2 died.


----------



## rsskylight04

jaysee said:


> I think many of us, myself included, have done the failed "gourami tank" at one point. I tried keeping the three color morphs of the dwarf gourami together. 2 died.


I tried too... FAIL!
So sorry for your troubles. Get a bigger tank. Its soooo worth it. A 40 gal is only about 100$ and 75 gallon is only about 200$. You'll need a hood and heater, possibly a stand unless you have somthing already. If your handy with tools you can.build a stand for under 50$. Then gravel/ sand and a couple plants or ornaments, stones. You will be set up.for many, many years of rewarding fishkeeping.
Good luck!


----------

